# Which one is better?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

I have both C+D and I was wondering what are better fruits or vegatables? What top 5 vegtables and fruits gives the most fiber? For calicum I don't want to go on caltrate so I was wondering how many glasses of milk would equal a tablet or two a day? Please tell me of some good foods because the diet I have right now are apples, bannans(gasses devils!), and oranges with a glass or two of milk. I dislike apples and oranges are hard to eat and bannans give me too much gas. what else is there to eat that is good? Also is caltrate the only thing that provides enough calcium?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Deltrene,Welcome to the board....I hope you get the answers you are looking for......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Deltrene:Check this site out: http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs01.htm . This is information on high fiber diets and gives the fiber count on a lot of fruits and vegetables.It is also a site on gastrointenstinal diseases, so check out the info there. It's got a lot of information on IBS and other disorders.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

GREAT just what I needed!! Thank you!


----------

